# Vomiting ,wrenching not eating ,fixed gaze



## Rookiejames (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello there I'm hoping someone can help I've had my girl summer for 1 year now the problem started last month she was vomiting ,wrenching ,snorting and a stressed out kinda fixed gaze look the vets thought at first reversed sneezing then they thought a problem with the throat it lasted a week . 5 weeks later it's back vet has checked everything possible and all results are coming back clear she's really poorly now and I'm hoping someone can help thanks .


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Can you give more details on what tests the vet has ran?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It could be so many things.
Virus, something she is getting into, Pancreatitis, blockage, a abnormal growth.
Most of the time a vet will give the dog something to settle its stomach.
If the problem continues, or becomes worse, they start running a string of test to rule things out.


----------



## Rookiejames (Jan 18, 2016)

TexasRed said:


> Can you give more details on what tests the vet has ran?


 she has had blood test X-ray the dog has been montored for 48 hours but they don't know what causing it she has to go for ct scan on Wednesday she is on drip and not eating


----------



## Rookiejames (Jan 18, 2016)

TexasRed said:


> It could be so many things.
> Virus, something she is getting into, Pancreatitis, blockage, a abnormal growth.
> Most of the time a vet will give the dog something to settle its stomach.
> If the problem continues, or becomes worse, they start running a string of test to rule things out.


is it possible to upload a video of her been ill


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The only way I upload mine is by using YouTube first, but I'm not that computer savvy. 
I would try and push for the CT sooner, if its possible.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Not enough info.

I'm sorry she's having these problems, I know how helpless it feels to watch them in such distress yet not being able to do anything.

What is the CT scan of, what part of her body?

I would contact the breeder and provide the symptoms and see of any other litter mates or parents have similar symptoms, if it's not something specific to your pup it could be genetic. Ask about seizures, the "fixed glaze" is symptomatic of that, especially if it occurs before the vomiting.


----------



## Rookiejames (Jan 18, 2016)

*Hi we think it's a full body scan thanks*



Gingerling said:


> Not enough info.
> 
> I'm sorry she's having these problems, I know how helpless it feels to watch them in such distress yet not being able to do anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Any new information on your pups case? 
Tucker is experiencing the same symptoms. Was vomiting very bad for about 1 day, bloody diarrhea, won't eat, lack of energy. 
Vet ran blood tests, all normal. X-ray was normal, ran a pancreatitis test came back ok. Basically told me to monitor him give anti nausea mess and a antibiotic to fight any infection. 
Been 4 days now and although he's not vomiting and his poops have hardened he's still salivating a lot and not eating.


----------

